# Walther P99 finish work



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Is it possible to have the slide on the Walther P99 changed to a two-tone? Who might do this kind of work? I love the titanium finish but they are nearly impossible to find now. Thanks.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

many people have sent their slides to be hard chromed. i am a fan of the two-tone as well. cannot advise you on any shops yet but i'm sure other members who have had it done might recommend a shop/person.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Shipwreck* has had many of his Walthers hard chromed. If he doesn't respond to this thread, send him a PM.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought a Titanium finished one years ago and the titanium finish did not hold up well. It has spots that have become discolored. I am thinking about having a new finish applied. I am thinking about letting CCR do it.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

rx7dryver said:


> I bought a Titanium finished one years ago and the titanium finish did not hold up well. It has spots that have become discolored. I am thinking about having a new finish applied. I am thinking about letting CCR do it.


CCR? Creedence Clearwater Revival????


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Donato said:


> CCR? Creedence Clearwater Revival????


:buttkick:

http://www.ccrrefinishing.com/


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

rx7dryver said:


> I bought a Titanium finished one years ago and the titanium finish did not hold up well. It has spots that have become discolored. I am thinking about having a new finish applied. I am thinking about letting CCR do it.


Walther has always had problems with the two-tone P99s...the original QPQ finish didn't hold up well, which led to it being replaced with the Titanium coated finish...which also didn't seem to hold up well.


----------

